# Clear out



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Right time has come to have a clear out of S/H parts.

We have broken a few cars over the years 32,33 GTR,s mostly and a few 33 GTS,s

Got lots of stuff all really cheap , suspension links etc etc. Little bits of trim that your always say that you want to change to tidy your car. 


NO 32 GTR FRONT seats or 33 GTR FRONT SEATS. 

Going throu the stuff at the mo, so will have a list up on here very soon.

Our e-mails is still down so best to PM or list what you want on this thread. I will be looking at the thread.

The parts can be shipped but we will need to charge for the packing of the parts and the shipping will be via Courier or Parcel force.

PRICES ARE INC VAT.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

1st list of parts.

2 sets of blue in-fill (early) 33 GTR trim panels (frt doors, rear quarter panels) £75-00 a set ( will fit a 33GTS)

2 33 GTR/GTS headlinings £25-00 ( these will not post thou)

1 set of wiring looms to fit a GTR motor into a GTS £200-00 a set

33 GTR/GTS window rubbers these split on older cars £30-00 EACH SIDE


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

32 GTR Nismo rear arch front spoilers 1 pair £50-00 the set sold
32 GTR Trust gracer rear lower trims £50-00 the set sold
33 GTR after market side skirtslook like Trust in Plastic £75-00 a pair 
33 GTR after market side skirts in G/F £25-00 a pair sold
32 GTR rear spoiler inc boot lid in grey £100-00 

The side skirts & boot lid will be collect only


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

What are these ? (my mind has gone completely blank !) :

32 GTR Trust gracer rear lower trims £50-00 the set


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Abbey M/S said:


> 32 GTR Nismo rear arch front spoilers 1 pair £50-00 the set


Mark, I'll have these.

Phil


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Daz said:


> What are these ? (my mind has gone completely blank !) :
> 
> 32 GTR Trust gracer rear lower trims £50-00 the set


I don't know, but if they look good then i'm having them!!!!!!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm after a mint set of BNR32 C-pillar interior trims and a BCNR33 Mitsubishi alternator to fit an HKS Ati crank damper kit if you've got them.


----------



## Bigrex (Jan 13, 2006)

Looking for R33GTR carpet in grey. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Daz,


> What are these ? (my mind has gone completely blank !) :
> 
> 32 GTR Trust gracer rear lower trims £50-00 the set


Do you want them? if not Cord they yours?

Phil, yep they got your name on now.

Bigrex yep got a mint carpet £50-00 inc vat if your interested.

Lightspeed,



> BNR32 C-pillar interior trims


inside trims I presume? if so dont think I have a mint set, normal thing plastic is pulling away from the
plastic trim. Re the alternator do you just want a 33 GTR Alternator or a drive puuley? 

Also forgot to answer re the T04z Turbo the cores are the same between the HKS T04 and the Garret T04 its the Compresser and exhaust housings that are the trick parts of the HKS T04z turbo.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Also got the following AP brake kits;

1 set of 343mm 6 pot calipers discs need a skim £600-00 inc vat. SOLD

1 set of 362mm 6 pot calipers Ex Rocket Ronnie £750-00 inc vat SOLD


----------



## Bigrex (Jan 13, 2006)

Abbey M/S said:


> Bigrex yep got a mint carpet £50-00 inc vat if your interested.


Sold. 

Will call you to pay etc as I have some things I wanted to discuss with you. :smokin: 

Cheers


----------



## R33-Drifter (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm need of a scuttle panel (I think thats what its called) for an R33 GTS

The black plastic bit that goes across the bulkhead underneath the wipers with the rubber section across the top and all fittings

Have you got one lying around ?

Thanks

Ade


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Does the R32 GTR bootlid (with spoiler) also have a Nismo lip, or are there holes to accommodate a Nismo lip?

If it's without a Nismo lip and without holes for a lip, and the bootlid is in decent condition, I'm interested.

Nigel


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> I'm need of a scuttle panel (I think thats what its called) for an R33 GTS
> 
> The black plastic bit that goes across the bulkhead underneath the wipers with the rubber section across the top and all fittings


Yep got one of those £25-00 inc vat

GTR Cymru the bootlid doesnt have any extra holes in it , the paint isnt bad the spoiler is in good condition. This is really a collect only item.


----------



## palmer77 (Jul 21, 2004)

do you have rear window mouldings for a 32gtr please.....also the air/aircon control box thats in the dash??

cheers

liam


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Abbey M/S said:


> Daz,
> Do you want them? if not Cord they yours?


Mark, Cord seemed VERY keen so let him have them.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Liam,

rear window mouldings will need to be new parts ring Mick on 01883 732331 Ext 3

Air con control box yes we have 1 of those £160-00 inc vat. I will try it in a car before we send it to you.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Cord,

the trims are yours matey.......shall we take them to TOTB next week for you.


Mark


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Cheers Daz,

Mark, TOTB will do fine. Thanks.


----------



## EssexStu (Apr 25, 2005)

Im after a few small things... all the screw fixtures which hold the scuttle pannel in and the correct screws to hold the front mud flap into the arch (realise can use any screw, but prefer proper) - when had alarm fitted, realised after they kindly left them out!

Also after a drivers side rear boot trim which covers the hicas bottle hole...

Also, any more rear spat thingie's to go in front / behind the rear wheels for the R32 GTR ? cheers - saw on first page a nismo set sold..


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

"Re the alternator do you just want a 33 GTR Alternator or a drive puuley?"

As far as I know I need a complete R33 Mitsubishi alternator to run the HKS Ati crank damper kit. Is this really the case or will the pully and the 32 alternator do the trick?


"I will check with HKS for you and let you know" Mark


----------



## R33-Drifter (Jul 20, 2004)

Abbey M/S said:


> R33-Drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm need of a scuttle panel (I think thats what its called) for an R33 GTS
> ...


Is that including delivery?

Would you be able to drop me a PM please with you to pay you 

Thanks

Ade


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

In the parts you are breaking do you have any GTR front braking kits (BREMBO's) & how much for my series one GTS-T(M).


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

No front brake kits at the mo, but I should have some within the next couple of months.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

No clips or fixings I am afraid.

Credit card is easier TBH

Clips and fixings for R33GTR boot lining, please?


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

Have you got front drive shaft's for an R32?

Nope. Sorry.


Mark


----------



## Cossie1 (Nov 18, 2005)

Do u have an R33 A - Pillar trim in black in good condition ? and the lower part of the dash below the steering coloum ?


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Mark,

do you have any front seatbelt clips kicking around ?

What the female part the belt clips into? that bolts to the seat?


Mark


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

I know its a long shot but if you even get anyone upgrading AP rear brakes then i need some?? bit of a long shot i know lol

NOPE had some front AP,s they sold very quickly.

Mark


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Abbey M/S said:


> 33 GTR after market side skirtslook like Trust in Plastic £75-00 a pair
> The side skirts will need to collect only


Don't suppose you've got a pic of these, have you?


Next week I will be able to take some pictures.

Mark


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

kirbz said:


> I know its a long shot but if you even get anyone upgrading AP rear brakes then i need some?? bit of a long shot i know lol
> 
> NOPE had some front AP,s they sold very quickly.
> 
> Mark


i'm not suprised they were very well priced 

well if any rears do come up let me know and i will have them 

cheers
mike


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

plkettle said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> do you have any front seatbelt clips kicking around ?
> 
> ...


Yes thats the bit, i have aftermarket seats and i gave the old ones away with the clips still attached....

How much and can you bring to TOTB ?


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

Please forget the above, have just sorted some belt clips out. 

Could do with some wiper arms from a 32gtr in good condition with no paint flaking instead though ?

Nope all the ones I have got have had the black paint rubbed off.


----------



## Starky (Dec 19, 2004)

Simple one from me..... 
Do you have any GTR boot badges new or used? 

Mine got nicked a few days ago :bawling: 

Cheers

£26-45 + vat Only got a new 1 I am afraid , if you want this phone Mick on 01883 732331 Ext 3.


----------



## Starky (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh and a hand brake handle as well please if you have one......


Thanks



Can do a whole handbrake assembly, £25-00 inc vat + delivery okay


----------



## REEVO (Aug 1, 2006)

have you got a handbrake boot for a 1994 33gts automatic please.


No I am afraid.


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm looking for a gear knob, gator and front bumper (silver) for an R33 GTR

Cheers Sean


No gaiter,gear knob but I do have a S/H 33 GTR UK front bumper with the vents for the oil cooler and N1 vents. All needs a little work but will repair okay £117-50 inc vat but will need to be collected I am afraid.


----------



## Starky (Dec 19, 2004)

Starky said:


> Simple one from me.....
> Do you have any GTR boot badges new or used?
> 
> Mine got nicked a few days ago :bawling:
> ...





> Oh and a hand brake handle as well please if you have one......
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I'll take both of the above I'll phone on Friday if thats ok :clap:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

MADsteve said:


> Don't suppose you've got a pic of these, have you?
> 
> 
> Next week I will be able to take some pictures.
> ...


Any joy with the pics yet?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm after a Mint R32 Dashboard. Not worried about clocks or vents, just the moulding, and the demister strips.


Nigel yeah got 2 here 1 in a car 1 out of the car. Tried to ring you today, give me a ring later.

I also need a mint lower plastic splitter for an R32 GTR.

Havent got one of these I am afraid

Regards


----------



## Starky (Dec 19, 2004)

Also do you have a plug cover for a 33 GTR? 

And the plastic cover that goes around the gear stick with the ash tray in it?


----------



## jellgtr (Feb 4, 2006)

hi do you have any r32 aftermarket body parts? 
skirts, bumpers etc

thx jell

nope sorry.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Do you have any standard R33 GTR cats? Yep got 1 of these £85-00 inc vat

Also drivers sider rear HICAS arm? What part do you want? inner or outer ball joint or the actaul arm itself?


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

David said:


> Do you have any standard R33 GTR cats? Yep got 1 of these £85-00 inc vat
> 
> Also drivers sider rear HICAS arm? What part do you want? inner or outer ball joint or the actaul arm itself?


Its the actual arm itself as mine has a bend in it.We carry new ones in stock ring Mick on 01883 732331 Ext 3

Also R33 GTR boot carpet on passenger the bit that has the Jack behind it.yEAH GOT 1 OF THESE £45-00 INC VAT


----------



## rowley (Jul 15, 2006)

Dont suppose you have a gear knob for a gts r33?


----------



## symon260z (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi,
Do you have a front windscreen for a R32 GTR ???????

I am afraid we dont sorry.

Symon


----------



## cypher (Mar 23, 2006)

do you have a flywheel for an r33 gts, either second hand in good conition or refurb?if so how much?
cheers 


Yep got a S/H one £125-00 + vat + postage if you want it ring Mick on 01883 732331 ext 3
Jo


----------



## D4T (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi,

Do you have the rubber that goes round the drivers side mirror?

Yep we do £25-00 inc vat + postage.


----------



## Piman (Apr 26, 2006)

Do you have a GTR badge for the Centre Console on and R33?

Many thanks

James

noS/H one, Only a V-spec has them thou , we can order for you thou if you still want one?


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*R33 gts-t cam covers ?*

to help out with GTROC member benefits.
Mookistar has already got R33GTR ones but not GTS-T.
Any help/ good price would be a great help.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Do you have a rear diff from an R32GTR please? 

nope , whats wrong with ur then? noise or broken?


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Nothing wrong with the diff now, apparently. Just assumed it was the diff - actually it was the replacement propshaft we just installed!

So, I guess my next question is - do you have a propshaft?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Yeah got a S/H standard prop, £175-00 inc vat. + postage


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I'll give you a ring at lunchtime.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Im sure you will anyway, but could you ring me back this morning - Id like to get it delivered by Thursday latest if at all possible.

Ta


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

lol - never mind :clap:

did ours fit?


----------



## Cossie1 (Nov 18, 2005)

have you got a drivers side a pillar trim in good condition ?

If so how much including postage within the uk ?

Yep got 1 of these , including postage will be £50-00 inc vat.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Mark, 

Dont suppose you have any second hand front off-side drive shafts??


Yep I have but it is on a car still , £100-00 inc vat + postage. Will be a few days before we can strip it off thou.

Whats with the signature on your thread then?


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Good evening all.......

Mr Shuffle shoes here.... 

I'm looking for white centre gauges for my r32 gtr (pref Nismo ones)

Do you have any?

Cheers John

Mr Snuffles.....I mean shuffles soz......I am sure I have a set of these somewhere , back into hospital on Tuesday to have my cheek bone repaired I will sort these out when I am back at work on the 4th of September is that okay?


Mark


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> Good evening all.......
> 
> Mr Shuffle shoes here....
> 
> ...


Well I just dont believe that your "cheek" superseeds my request :chuckle: 

No probs, obviously it will be extremely cheap, like me  :nervous:


----------



## GT-R Nutter (Apr 25, 2006)

Do you have any front headlamps - one is nice and clear, but the other is a bit dull if that makes any sense ? while i'm here i've been wating for a new rear windscreen for 4/5 weeks from national windcscreens is there a supply problem (I'm assuming you know everything about the Skyline) R33 GTR,
thanks

no headlamps I am afraid , think we have screens in stock , will check tomoz thou.


----------



## GT-R Nutter (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks - if you have one can it be sorted through insurance ??

doh you want a rear screen........we can get them quickly I think , but we are not willing to do an insurance deal, the windscreen people can buy it from us thou , that happens quite a lot.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

R32GTR G-sensor?

(I presume you havent got one by the fact you told me to contact someone else in response to my Wanted ad, just thought I'd ask formally anyway)

Edit - ignore this, lol :clap:


LOL.....Sams will be cheaper than mine....hehehe , she will answer thou...just a girl....


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

GTRSTILL said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Dont suppose you have any second hand front off-side drive shafts??
> 
> ...


 It came from watching The Tweenies.... Motorettes sing for god's sake, unless you can give us a couple of versus...


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for that Mark..

Good luck with the quacks tomorrow.


hospital not the quacks.......driveshaft will leave tomoz.


----------



## issking (Aug 10, 2005)

Do you have a GTR badge for the Centre Console on and R33 V-Spec

Cheers

Darren

nope not S/H , I can get a new one thou , I will get a price next week for you


----------



## p.p (Aug 29, 2006)

*abbey m/s*

Im trying to get a window switch cluster for o/s door panel i need cluster plus surround just got bigg hole there at min the car is a 2 door r33gts


Sure I have a surround and the switches £75-00 inc vat + postage


----------



## reckless-k (Apr 3, 2006)

all right can u tell me if the wing mirrors will fit on a gtst and if u have them.


----------



## reckless-k (Apr 3, 2006)

oops soz door mirrors


may have a pair of mirrors , but they will be in different colours will that be okay?


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Hiya,

Was wondering if you have got a standard R33 GTR gear box that you may want to shift?


Many thanks

Sev

I presume you want a gearbox that is all okay, Or do you want one to rebuild?


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

have you got any exhaust mid sections around i have a hcr32 with a cat bypass and a full hks silent power exhaust and i want to replace the center box with a pipe with a smaller 1 or none. got anythin that would fit?? 


Afraid not. sorry


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

How about a Starter motor for a 33 GTR?

Whats wrong with yours? does it need rebuilding, we have exchange ones on the shelf ready to be shipped if needed.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Kenan, sorry to hijack the thread but havent seen you for ages, I am getting another 33 soon and it would be good to meet up - are there any meets coming up?


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> Good evening all.......
> 
> Mr Shuffle shoes here....
> 
> ...


Hows yer grid? :lamer:  

But more inportant than your "cheeks", where is my very,very,very cheap gauges???


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

kenan said:


> How about a Starter motor for a 33 GTR?
> 
> Whats wrong with yours? does it need rebuilding, we have exchange ones on the shelf ready to be shipped if needed.


Don't know what up with it as it starts the car fine, however sounds like a bag of spanners. When warm no noise but when cold makes the noise. Could you PM or post a price.

Thanks

Kenan

£125-00 + vat exchange + postage


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Big Sev said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Was wondering if you have got a standard R33 GTR gear box that you may want to shift?
> 
> ...


Yeah, one that is ok please! hopin you have one? 

thanks



Sev


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Metal Markie - you got any good condition 32 GTR drivers side floor mats ? Mine is a bit "tatty".


Nope sorry , We can get a new set thou if you want.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Daz said:


> Metal Markie



LOL! :chuckle: 

Erm,.....sorry.:nervous: 
I hope your on the mend pal.


Oh, while I think of it,........... 
Can you get new front and rear window rubbers Mark?
Any idea of cost?

She's getting a new coat see.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Daz said:


> Metal Markie - you got any good condition 32 GTR drivers side floor mats ? Mine is a bit "tatty".
> 
> 
> Nope sorry , We can get a new set thou if you want.


I'll let you know mate


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

whoflungdung said:


> Good evening all.......
> 
> Mr Shuffle shoes here....
> 
> ...


Shuffleupski here........any news for me, other than bad usually :bawling:


Bad news I am afraid, havent got any in stock.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

any gtr front seats, 33 or 34?


----------

